# Transistor de uso comun de UHF



## Mushito (Abr 22, 2011)

Alguien podría recomendarme un transistor de uso general pero para UHF. Así como lo son los populares BC548 y el 2N2222 para circuitos de audio o bajas frecuencias.
El propósito de este post es el de ir a cualquier tienda y comprarlo directamente sin demorar la búsqueda.
Necesito experimentar con osciladores en la frecuencia próxima a 800 MHz.

salu2


----------



## elgriego (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola podrias probar con el bf183.o mirar en esta tabla que esta en el foro Tabla de Transistores RF

Saludos. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tabla-transistores-rf-15572/


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

El BFR91 esta vigente...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

el BFR90 también esta vigente y es de 900 mhz¡¡¡¡


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

Y el BFR96S Tambien! Y es de 5GHz!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

mumish13 gracias por el dato,justo estaba buscando un tr de 2,5GHZ y el que posteaste me viene al pelo ¡¡¡


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

lo encuentras donde vives??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

en argentina buenos aires,ciudad de adrogue,si lo encuentro no se,pero por lo menos ya tengo por donde empezar a buscar


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

recomiendo esos bfr96, son de 0.6W y tienen muy buena ganancia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

los BFR90 y BFR91 si los consigo ,pues lo e comprados para un boster de uhf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

Yo a lo mas consigo unos BF198 nuevitos (vienen de paquete)


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2011)

Don Julien

Los BFR96 se consiguen en Bs. As., sobre la calle Parana ... y sobre la Av. Rivadavia al 10.xxx y salen ± u$s1.25.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

si mas o menos cuestan ese dinero,los ultimos BFR90 que compre los pague 9 pesos

muchas gracias por el dato,ni bien ande por esos lados voy a traer unos cuantos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

rey julien, te tengo una buenisima noticia... los BFR90 tambien llegan a los 5GHz!! acabo de verlo !

y adjunto el datasheet: http://www.microsemi.com/datasheets/BFR90REVA.pdf


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2011)

Mumish13

El BFR90 esta especificado hasta 2GHz como muestra en las Tablas de los Parametros S y en los Diagramas de Smith.

Que la *ft* (Frecuencia de Transición) sea 5GHz no significa que tenga ganancia en esa frecuencia.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

el BRF90/1 no funcionan bien mas alla de los 950MHz ya los e re-contra probado ,voy a conseguir el BRF96


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2011)

Don Julien

Pues tiene toda la razon del mundo, los BFR90/1 eran usados hace muchos años en los sintonizadores de TV y como que han quedado fuera de foco actualmente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola su alteza ,hola juanka ,les cuento que el BFR90 tambien se usaba en los amp de antena de los viejos navegadores satelitales marinos ,(sistema transit)..que tiempos aquellos....

Saludos y Jristos anesti. FELICES PASCUAS..El Griego.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

bueno yo los uso para reemplazar los tr de los bosster de uhf marca ikusi


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

se ve hermoso ese amplii

saludos y felices pascuas a todos!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 1, 2013)

Haber si alguien me puede ayudar:
Estoy montando un receptor regenerativo para banda aérea y este usa un transistor 2N918:
Ver el archivo adjunto receptor_aviacion_militar_201.pdf
Ver el archivo adjunto 2N918.pdf
Como no tengo dicho transistor, lo he cambiado por un KSP10 :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=85836&d=1356822353
El cual me dice que es para VHF / UHF ,pero no hay manera de escuchar nada, asi que lo sustitui por un 9018 y todo estupendo.
Ver el archivo adjunto 9018 NPN 1GHz.pdf
¿Verdaderamente el KSP10 me vale? 
Que es lo que tengo que tener en cuenta del PDF a la hora de elegir un transistor para estos propósitos. 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------

